# [SOLVED] Asus VE248H Issues (Monitor)`



## Skaarj (Aug 2, 2007)

So I wasn't sure where to post this but Other Hardware seemed the most appropriate to me (please move it, if necessary).

So, I have an ASUS ve248h 24" monitor and I was using HDMI input with my other computer, however, I'm trying to use DVI Input with a second computer however, when I turn the monitor on it just gives me a splash saying "HDMI Input Not Detected" and I can't switch the input using the button on the monitor nor can I access the OSD Menu to switch the input. It seems the only way to switch the input would be to plug the HDMI device back in, and then switch it to DVI. The computer with the HDMI output is unavailable to me for an unknown amount of time.

Does anyone know of any way to manually switch the input? Or any sort of workaround for this? :\


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Asus VE248H Issues (Monitor)`*

It should be switchable at any time, even without any PC's connected simply by using the OSD. Most current monitors switch/check the inputs on their own and don't require manual selection.


----------



## Skaarj (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Asus VE248H Issues (Monitor)`*

Yeah but apparently when the splash saying HDMI Input Not Detected is up it wont let me bring up the OSD.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Asus VE248H Issues (Monitor)`*

The message should only be onscreen a few seconds. If it's not clearing and not allowing access to the OSD, then I suspect the monitor is faulty.

The only real test would be to attach it to an HDMI output and see if it works, AND if it will allow you to change inputs.


----------



## Skaarj (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Asus VE248H Issues (Monitor)`*

I attached my blu ray player to the monitor and was then able to switch inputs via the OSD. But yeah, if there is no HDMI signal the "No HDMI Input Detected" splash screen will be up for a few seconds and then the monitor will just go into standby mode. Pretty poor design imo, Asus


----------

